# Spoon flies for sale



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Man those are nice


----------



## hooked (May 16, 2011)

Thanks Baystyat!


----------



## warrenpb50 (Mar 18, 2013)

What do the flies weigh and how long is the spoon body?


----------



## hooked (May 16, 2011)

how no idea how much they weight and spoon length is classified.


----------



## warrenpb50 (Mar 18, 2013)

The reason I ask is I was thinking about using them with a spinning rod and reel, but didn't know from the pictures if they would be castable. Thanks.


----------

